# Correct me if I am wrong DIA



## ownsherown (Feb 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120217093937&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002

I just bought this, am I correct in assuming that I can only use these points at this property? Not that it matter I bought it because of the location not the points, but this sellers seems to imply that the points are usable at any property.


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 19, 2008)

ownsherown said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120217093937&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002
> 
> I just bought this, am I correct in assuming that I can only use these points at this property? Not that it matter I bought it because of the location not the points, but this sellers seems to imply that the points are usable at any property.


Good price, maintenance fee a little higher than the overall Trust fees.  Your seller cannot transfer their Club membership to you, only the underlying deed for 7000 points at Scottsdale Villa Mirage.  You should call the resort immediately and find out what your options are, you may not be able to split weeks or save points.  If you find that you don't like the answer, cancel the deal, but you could join THE Club for about $3000+.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 19, 2008)

> The CSV Trust is a points based vacation trust currently comprised
> of the following 19 premier resort properties:
> 
> - Bent Creek Golf Village - TN
> ...



These 19 resorts are part of the CSV trust.  But I'd doubt that these were "trust" points since the ad for the TS would have gone on and on about the trust and didn't even mention it.

So yes you just bought in Villa Mirage.  

PS since you bought at a "trust" resort, if you wanted, you could buy a few more points from Diamond and get your VM points rolled into the trust. This would allow you to get into the "club"  and then when you went to sell, you'd be selling "Trust" points instead of regular VM points.  But IMHO, it unlikely that it worth the $3,000- $5,000 that Diamond would charge.


----------



## ownsherown (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks that is what I thought, I just bought a 1 bd there for 50$ and the cave creek for 500, there are about 20 of us that go down every year for bike week. 
I now own enough cheap timeshares for all of us. total maint fees for everything is 1700. split between 10 to 20 people makes for a cheap week.


----------

